# "Celebrity" Launches New Guitar Company. You Guessed It.



## gunshow86de (Nov 2, 2019)

Frank Stallone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2019)

Aging celebrity [adjacent] who plays derivative music launches line of derivative guitars for those advanced enough in age to know who he is. 

Honestly though, he's always seemed like an alright guy in interviews and stuff.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 2, 2019)

That was pretty corny. Nothing that really stands out here about the guitar.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 2, 2019)

PRS meets the boneyard.... Promo suck big time though. I lauch my brand but don't know the specs.....


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 2, 2019)

I remember reading years ago about Frank really being into guitars and one of the LA vintage places being kinda his hangout.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang, nobody got the reference.


----------



## narad (Nov 2, 2019)

lol I came in here to make the Frank Stallone joke and that was actually the intended punchline. Surprised me almost as much as the tickle-me-Frank Stallone line.


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 2, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Frank Stallone.



Jeez I felt like I was watching a Tim and Eric sketch.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 2, 2019)

So they just asked the PRS SE factory to make guitars that look like PRSs?


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 2, 2019)

Of aaaall the pickups they could have tried...what a coincidence that the perfect ones were the in-house factory pickups. That's like finding your soul mate in high school, or at work.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 2, 2019)

My biggest takeaway in all this is...huh, Frank Stallone was nominated for a Grammy?


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 2, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> My biggest takeaway in all this is...huh, Frank Stallone was nominated for a Grammy?



You don't know this classic?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2019)

My favorites:
“That string alignment is right on the money.” What was the last guitar this guy played? A Roter? That’s like the most basic element of a guitar.
“We are selling these via the _internet.” _Wow, the internet? I think I’ve heard of that! Clearly speaking to boomers.
_
“_We want to do what Amazon has done, and sell them directly to you.” Apparently not aware that everyone sells guitars on line. Even...Amazon.

He’s persistent in adding the .com to the business name. Like it’s 1998 and we don’t know how to look for Frank Stallone Guitars online.

edit: I take that back. Google has the site on page 2.  Probably because its news today, though, and the videos and press release are popping up everywhere

edit 2: it does look like a decent guitar. But I’m not sure who would want this over a normal SE. And the whole Band Together concept sounds exactly like what we always criticize luthiers for doing after they fail to deliver and go under. I get that people don’t want to take investor money, but the dude could just get a bank loan. Sounds like he doesn’t want any skin in the game if it goes belly up.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 3, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Clearly speaking to boomers.


too lazy to look for it, but that really specific price tag he mentions at the star "people dont have 4350$".... or 4000-3500$"(donno how to interpret it)... I wonder if thats the price for a Gibson, or a PRS



manu80 said:


> I lauch my brand but don't know the specs.....



dont need to, his target market only know 2 maybe 3 things about guitars.... 1-Gibson, 2-Fender, 3-PRS .... that target market dont know, dont care about the specific specs we over analyse in here


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 3, 2019)

That video actually kinda blew me away.

Mainly the fact that someone out there is wearing a Papa fucking Roach shirt in 2019.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh my god. I dunno what is worse: the promo vid or their site design. They seem to stuck in early internet era.
EDIT: what is even more cringe-worthy? A VIP option: a guitar and the dinner with Frank himself. OMG
https://frankstalloneguitars.com - You've been warned ;-)


----------



## StevenC (Nov 3, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Oh my god. I dunno what is worse: the promo vid or their site design. They seem to stuck in early internet era.
> EDIT: what is even more cringe-worthy? A VIP option: a guitar and the dinner with Frank himself. OMG
> https://frankstalloneguitars.com - You've been warned ;-)


The site design seems relatively modern like any other site. Just using some pretty low quality assets and questionable fonts.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 3, 2019)

StevenC said:


> The site design seems relatively modern like any other site.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Nov 3, 2019)

I don’t even know who Frank Stallone is


----------



## Promit (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't know who this is.

...

I have now Googled who this is. Seems like they missed the boat by somewhere around ten to twenty years on this one.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 3, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Oh my god. I dunno what is worse: the promo vid or their site design. They seem to stuck in early internet era.
> EDIT: what is even more cringe-worthy? A VIP option: a guitar and the dinner with Frank himself. OMG
> https://frankstalloneguitars.com - You've been warned ;-)




..idk

I mean, raise your hands who here knew-and/or-remembered that this bloke ever EXISTED last month???


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 3, 2019)

I knew about him, there was a Norman's rare guitar video with him in it. But that's it. Didn't bother to investigate since I'm not into country.


----------



## Ozzfest (Nov 3, 2019)

^ He'd make a hell of an Elvis impersonator based off of that screenshot


----------



## Passtheapathy (Nov 4, 2019)

I was dying laughing the entire time watching that video. 


“We are selling these direct to you, via the Internet!”
From Frank Stallone himself: “I don’t know the dimensions of this neck...” Really? Why not? It’s your company!
“We want to do what Amazon has done!” Have they even researched the state of guitar buying in 2019 for a minute?
“We have created a company and a website”. Wow! A website! Genius!


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 4, 2019)

GRUNTKOR said:


> I don’t even know who Frank Stallone is



THANK YOU! Is this any relation to Sylvester Stallone? Because I am not going to waste my time googling some nobody. 

This is a “somebodies only” zone.


----------



## exo (Nov 4, 2019)

Sly’s brother.


----------



## kisielk (Nov 4, 2019)

The early bird price is *more* than the the regular price? That's an uh.. interesting... way to do it


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 4, 2019)

kisielk said:


> The early bird price is *more* than the the regular price? That's an uh.. interesting... way to do it



I could see it working for something that has huge pent-up demand.
"If you're willing to wait, you can get the normal production run...but if you really really want it now, we'll rush out a batch for those who pay an upcharge" sort of thing.

I don't see a huge market of people champing at the bit for Frank Stallone to release a made-in-korea, veneered, factory stock pickuped, PRS-alike...when real PRS's from korea aren't much more.


----------



## kisielk (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah I could see it working for something with already a high demand. But for something like this... better to take the kickstarter approach and offer a discount for the early birds to entice people to buy it.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 4, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I don't see a huge market of people champing at the bit for Frank Stallone to release a made-in-korea, veneered, factory stock pickuped, PRS-alike...when real PRS's from korea aren't much more.



and PRS shape its actually good. This tiger shap....eeehhh...... NOPE

it looks like a poorly drawn PRS, and by poorly I mean by a 12yr kid doing it by memory. The horns and proprtions are way too off. Not that its "bad", but its because its trying to resemble PRS and GIbson so much that you are forced to compare the guitars and see they are "different" enough in order to say "they tried" instead of "hey cool shape"


----------



## Ozzfest (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah really. The only people I see buying these are going to be close friends of Franks, and Sylvesters....who happen to play guitar....and actually wants a guitar to these specs....and are probably only buying it out of sympathy and pity for that matter....

I'm surprised in the promo he didn't add the "http..." part before when plugging the website. (I actually forgot the video, did he plug a website at all?) Anywho...


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 4, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> and PRS shape its actually good. This tiger shap....eeehhh...... NOPE
> 
> it looks like a poorly drawn PRS, and by poorly I mean by a 12yr kid doing it by memory. The horns and proprtions are way too off. Not that its "bad", but its because its trying to resemble PRS and GIbson so much that you are forced to compare the guitars and see they are "different" enough in order to say "they tried" instead of "hey cool shape"


Eh, I'm not hating on the shape. There are lots of non-PRS guitars that have a similar but "off" vibe when comparing It to the original, but it's not subjectively "bad" to my eyes. I see a little PRS, a little Hamer, a little Alembic, etc.

It is every single other thing about this project that confuzzles me.


----------



## Ozzfest (Nov 4, 2019)

I think the top looks great tho fwiw.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Nov 4, 2019)

You know Frank Stallone is not a good “celebrity” name of the company when the intro video has him braggadociously qualifying himself in the first minute: “I’ve been a professional musician for over 50 years, I’ve been all over the world, and played every kind of guitar there is”. 

I’m especially glad he told us he’s “been all over the world”. Obviously you can’t trust anyone’s musical knowledge and proficiency unless they’ve travelled across the world.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2019)

I seriously doubt he's been all over the world.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 5, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Eh, I'm not hating on the shape.


Im kinda am 

thats thas ok, everyone got different taste, Im sure there are folks out there who would like it


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 5, 2019)

Boomerbait that will flop because they haven't heard of anything that doesn't say "Fender" "Gibson" or "Marshall" on it


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 5, 2019)

"mish-mash of scribble"
........."*dotcom*"


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I seriously doubt he's been all over the world.



I'm sure his big brother took him on a few trips.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2019)

Antarctica? Somalia?


----------



## SDMFVan (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey, if he had guitars on hand ready to ship before launching his company he's got a leg up on all the other "celebrities" launching guitar brands...


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 5, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> it looks like a poorly drawn PRS



It is to a PRS as a member of the Stallone family's face is to the face of a regular person.


----------



## zenonshandro (Nov 8, 2019)

Forgive me for missing any subtleties or serious fine points here but: Holy sheisse, I needed a laugh, and that video delivered.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 8, 2019)

zenonshandro said:


> Forgive me for missing any subtleties or serious fine points here but: Holy sheisse, I needed a laugh, and that video delivered.


Let me guess, you were on the fence until "Mike" chimed in with his endorsement...


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 8, 2019)

So I guess this is what happened when he turned his kid's room back into the computer room.


----------



## zenonshandro (Nov 8, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Let me guess, you were on the fence until "Mike" chimed in with his endorsement...



And Richard just knocked it out of the park for me when he pointed out that "that string alignment is right on the money".


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 8, 2019)

zenonshandro said:


> And Richard just knocked it out of the park for me when he pointed out that "that string alignment is right on the money".



As I mentioned in the BC Rich thread, you might not be able to take that for granted.


----------



## NotDonVito (Nov 8, 2019)

zappatton2 said:


> So I guess this is what happened when he turned his kid's room back into the computer room.


----------



## exo (Nov 8, 2019)

Y’all can laugh all you want....but they’re SOLD OUT on the $999 “dinner with Frank” package......


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 8, 2019)

There was prolly one dinner with Frank package available, and Sly really wanted to see his lil bro.


----------



## zenonshandro (Nov 8, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> As I mentioned in the BC Rich thread, you might not be able to take that for granted.


Yeah dude, I saw that lol. Scary.


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 8, 2019)

You know....actually thinking about it seriously, he IS Sylvester Stallone's brother. If his brother was to give him a few shoutouts and shit, I'm pretty sure he'd have some decent success with this. I get it, Sly is old and less relevant blah blah blah....but the guy is fucking Rocky and Rambo. People still worship those movies, especially Rocky. 

YES, this doesn't matter to any of us here, again blah blah blah, tell me how the industry works. But don't discount the brothers popularity. Nearly every sports freak I know personally has at least a Rocky poster and looks up to Sly. I've literally walked into houses that have Sylvester Stallone shrines filled with all kinds of collectibles and shit. And yeah, it's kinda funny every time, but it is real. Like, I could actually see non-guitar players getting these, even just to put em on their walls along with the rest of all their Stallone-worship stuff. We'll see how it works out, but I wouldn't be surprised if he made some decent sales on these.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 11, 2019)

Welp, I'm sold.


----------



## Gnarcade (Nov 13, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Welp, I'm sold.




I... Wow.

Edit: Thinking about it: He kind of looks like Bob Newhart, and this video almost feels like a Bob Newhart sketch of sorts.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Nov 13, 2019)

^ ^ I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I watched that.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 13, 2019)

b u t t e r


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 13, 2019)

I can only say:


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> He’s persistent in adding the .com to the business name. Like it’s 1998 and we don’t know how to look for Frank Stallone Guitars online.



I kept trying the address without the .com and kept getting something called a "DNS error". Then I went back and watched the video and realized I was missing the ".com"!!!! Tried that and still got this "DNS error" thing. Then I realized I was typing wwf.frankstalloneguitars.com and that a number of years ago wwf turned into wwe so I tried wwe.frankstalloneguitars.com and still I got that damn error! At this point I was so pissed so I just gave up and ordered a Gibson Epiphone on Amazon.


Rev.


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 13, 2019)

^^^I think you mean amazon.COM


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 13, 2019)

Rev2010 said:


> I kept trying the address without the .com and kept getting something called a "DNS error". Then I went back and watched the video and realized I was missing the ".com"!!!! Tried that and still got this "DNS error" thing. Then I realized I was typing wwf.frankstalloneguitars.com and that a number of years ago wwf turned into wwe so I tried wwe.frankstalloneguitars.com and still I got that damn error! At this point I was so pissed so I just gave up and ordered a Gibson Epiphone on Amazon.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Have you tried the google? I understand you can download it on your phone, and then the google helps you find stuff on the World Wide Web.


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 13, 2019)

I heard you can get googly eyes if you use the google DOT COM ....

so i use bing


.com


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 13, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Have you tried the google? I understand you can download it on your phone, and then the google helps you find stuff on the World Wide Web.


Isnt that what Alta Vista is for?


----------



## Descent (Nov 14, 2019)

No idea who this guy is, never heard of him til now. 

The guitar is OK, looks like a Schecter/Diamond guitar copy. The TIGER on the headstock is a bit ughh, price is OK, nothing to be wild about. Don't really expect these to sell big.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 19, 2019)

"This one is called the OK Boomer Blues"


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 19, 2019)

At first, i thought "tiger" was just them trying to come up with a name that sounded "cool" to them, like an 11-year-old kid calling a story or band, "Super eagle death claw...of blood".

However, apparently it was his nick-name from back in his boxing days. My grandpa had a name like that...his name was Alphonse (AL-fonz), but had the nickname "Butch" from the same sort of thing. Everyone called him "Butch" until he died at 94, and it's even in quotes on his headstone. I know how seriously those guys take their nicknames, so I don't really hate it any more...at least not the same way. It's still a stupid badge, and they should have called the COMPANY "Tiger Guitars" or something. Oh, wait...of course: "tiger guitars dot com".


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 19, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> At first, i thought "tiger" was just them trying to come up with a name that sounded "cool" to them, like an 11-year-old kid calling a story or band, "Super eagle death claw...of blood".
> 
> However, apparently it was his nick-name from back in his boxing days.



I just assumed it was...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 19, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> You don't know this classic?



that was legit pretty solid. I was expecting dogshit based off the other vids


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 19, 2019)

Yeh I don't mind it either. Solid 80's rock riffage, decent songwriting (it's fucking catchy, gimme a break lol), and his vocals are not bad at all. I'll take that song over pretty much any fucking Poison or Cinderella, any day.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 26, 2019)

Getting your brother to cut a Youtube promo at family Christmas.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 27, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Getting your brother to cut a Youtube promo at family Christmas.



Pure f'ing cheeeeese, and filmed vertically to boot. 


Rev.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 28, 2019)

Sly was most likely fucking drunk. Lmfao


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2019)

That was pure cringe. And it's weird because he didn't say it was his company. He said, "We were involved in production."

Looking back at the video of the old guy and the metal guy, they both had weird stuff to say. "The neck is straight as a railroad track," and, "It doesn't fret out when you bend. You can't do that on most guitars." What have these guys been playing?


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 28, 2019)

That's my go-to when I don't know wtf to say. For pretty much anything tbh. 

"We're gonna have to break up" 
"Well that didn't fret out when you bend." 

"Okay man, we're gonna have to fire you"
"At least you didn't fret out when you bend." 

"Sir, put the gun down, it's not worth it! I don't wanna have to shoot you!"
"You're bending the note and still not fretting out!"


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 28, 2019)

The comments are brutal...


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 20, 2020)

And the answer to all of your questions:







I *think* I might have found the OEM, Inyen Vina Guitars:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 20, 2020)

Jarid is an odd duck, ain't he.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 31, 2020)

If you can't afford one of their guitars, you can still impress the ladies...

https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/product/p_1162351


----------



## bostjan (Apr 1, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> If you can't afford one of their guitars, you can still impress the ladies...
> 
> https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/product/p_1162351



Website reminds me of geocities


----------



## odibrom (Apr 1, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> If you can't afford one of their guitars, you can still impress the ladies...
> 
> https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/product/p_1162351



Are they selling T-Shirtrs, Frank Stallone or Guitars? Why the F* would I care to buy a T-Shirt with that guy's face on it? Some people's EGO is beyond comprehension...


----------



## narad (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone want a Padalka Neptune?


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 1, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Website reminds me of geocities



I love how the "add to cart" or "product decals" buttons on the main page are actually "Get me one now!" for the guitar, and "I want a shirt!" for the shirt.

https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 27, 2021)

Guys! Guys! Guuuuuuuys!

FrankStalloneGuitars.com has done the unthinkable. They have DOUBLED their product offering.

Behold: The Tigress:
https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/store/product/p_1436421

Unlike the made-in-China The Tiger, it's made in South Korea, but still to the high standards of their Tiger model, for which they are world-renowned. Behold their own promotional photography:




Looks like Kiesel makes their pickups:



_Hand_ beveled? As opposed to machine-beveled?


Huh...it's been a long time since I've seen this on a real/current guitar:


----------



## laxu (Apr 27, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Getting your brother to cut a Youtube promo at family Christmas.




You can instantly spot who does not play guitar because they always hold it like that! Everyone who does play guitar usually just holds it up by the neck (or asks for a strap) instead of this weird "I can maybe strum it with my thumb" pose. 

But seriously, the website for the guitars is a joke and who the hell uses photo flame anymore?


----------



## xeno99 (Apr 27, 2021)

This dosn't look like _Made in Korea_ to me. At least not now, in the 80s maybe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 27, 2021)

https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/store/product/p_1165407
Lol...

https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/store/product/p_1210703
Bahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## StevenC (Apr 27, 2021)

I know it's cheap and all, but the flamed top, guard and pickups is a cool look. You know, if it were done by a real company making real guitars.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 27, 2021)

Is that headstock veneer in low resolution? wtf lol 

That's what I like to see in flamed maple, big ass pixels.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 27, 2021)

Do you think Frank's eyesight is so poor these days that he doesn't notice all the stains on the childrens' clothes and Sylvester's pants in these promotional shots?


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 27, 2021)

Surprised that it's missing the OEM inlay






Hey, now that I think about it, the Franks have this piece of molded material attached to the headstock for their logo






I'd bet money they didn't even get the OEM to remove their original logo and it's sitting right there beneath the Tigress badge, which makes me curious to know if they're *actually* getting these OEM'd or just buying some up on the normal commercial market and placing their own logos on them


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 27, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Surprised that it's missing the OEM inlay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They claim they are being set up with your string gauge, fret dressed, etc, if you request differently or some shit. The whole thing is pretty silly, to be honest.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 27, 2021)

narad said:


> Anyone want a Padalka Neptune?



That's a sweet BWG HSi!


----------



## TedEH (Apr 27, 2021)

laxu said:


> You can instantly spot who does not play guitar because they always hold it like that!


The website's gallery is full of people holding the guitars that way. Dunno how I missed this the first time around, but this is gold.


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 27, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Surprised that it's missing the OEM inlay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s some dope re-badged ESP exhibition work!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 27, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Do you think Frank's eyesight is so poor these days that he doesn't notice all the stains on the childrens' clothes and Sylvester's pants in these promotional shots?



He probably did, but Sly’s hair plugs are on point in this shot, so they decided to run with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 27, 2021)

Are they hair plugs, or a lace wig system?


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 29, 2021)

They are still kicking. 

They apparently have introduced a new Made in the USA model. A single cut, 25" scale bolt-on with SD Jazz/JB pickups, locking tuners. Made in the USA, $1,599


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 29, 2021)

Wait...is their logo is a Jellyfish Pick?


----------



## xeno99 (Sep 29, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> [...] a new Made in the USA model [...]



I think it's more "put in a new Box in the USA".


----------



## manu80 (Sep 29, 2021)

so let's talk about that headstock, ok ?


----------



## JSanta (Sep 29, 2021)

Their USA made guitar looks like something I would have made in high school shop class. The promo video isn't much better.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 29, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Wait...is their logo is a Jellyfish Pick?
> 
> View attachment 98221
> 
> View attachment 98222


Hot cup of coffee? I don’t know, it’s one of the two. Someone earlier mentioned the guitars possibly being rebranded and the real logo under the raised rubber wedge that’s on it now. Whose buying one to find out?


----------



## bostjan (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow. What a cluster. The website looks like a mid1990's geocities page. The USA guitar looks like it's made of play-dough. The photo finish has the edges of the photo blatantly showing. It's like a comedy sketch on a low budget Comedy Central show.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 29, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Wow. What a cluster. The website looks like a mid1990's geocities page. The USA guitar looks like it's made of play-dough. The photo finish has the edges of the photo blatantly showing. It's like a comedy sketch on a low budget Comedy Central show.



Yeah, so their first model "The Tiger" is seemingly a mid-low grade import, made by Inyen Vina. The Tigress is their bottom-rung import, and even in their "glamor" photos, they look like trash, and also seems to be Inyen Vina. The Percheron is US-made, and the pricing reflects it. No idea who's making it for them, though.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh man, too bad Norm missed this.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Sep 30, 2021)

View media item 4271
Wow this is bad.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 4, 2021)

No "Adrian!" model, no interest.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 4, 2021)

I was happier 30 seconds ago when I didn't know these guitars existed... uugghh


----------



## arasys (Oct 4, 2021)

ElysianGuitars said:


> View media item 4271
> Wow this is bad.



Am I seeing this right or is this a missing piece of fretboard for "better access" !? Can't wait to see more, must be their custom shop feature.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 4, 2021)

Well...that was their Tiger model. It doesn't even look like they carry that one anymore, even though it's still displayed all over their site.

So now they only have the Tigress which is their strat-style they sell for $575 and is a bottom-of-the-barrel, printed photo-style "veneer" guitars and should sell anywhere else probably for sub-$200, and then they have their US-made model with SD pickups for $1600? A strange 2-car garage.

But while they don't sell the Tiger anymore, you can still support your favorite brand in style!

I don't know if this was always around or if it's new, but...
https://www.frankstalloneguitars.com/store/product/p_2543940




And I will never understand this shirt. "What? No, I don't like Frank Stallone Guitars. Why do you ask? Oh, no...see, this shirt says I'm a fan of Frank Stallone Guitars _fans_. Not the guitars. Their fans."


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 4, 2021)

"Actually...let me clarify. Technically this shirt only says I'm a fan of Frank Stallone Guitars' one fan. Singular. And no, it's not the woman depicted. It's the man on the shirt she's wearing, with the Cousin It hair, playing a guitar FSG doesn't sell anymore. I'm a big fan of his work."


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Oct 5, 2021)

arasys said:


> Am I seeing this right or is this a missing piece of fretboard for "better access" !? Can't wait to see more, must be their custom shop feature.
> View attachment 98479


That weird outline seems to go through the frets as well, I'm wondering if its an artifact of editing, though if they edited the photo surely they'd fix all the flaws


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 21, 2021)

I couldn't help it, I signed up for their email updates. They just sent out their Holiday email. Product announcement? Discount coupon? Free shipping promo? Maybe an extra set of strings or a signed photo?

Nope. Basically, the card you get from your real estate agent.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 21, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> "Actually...let me clarify. Technically this shirt only says I'm a fan of Frank Stallone Guitars' one fan. Singular. And no, it's not the woman depicted. It's the man on the shirt she's wearing, with the Cousin It hair, playing a guitar FSG doesn't sell anymore. I'm a big fan of his work."
> 
> View attachment 98485


I want that. If I buy it I’ll post pictures.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 21, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I want that. If I buy it I’ll post pictures.



Looks like they pared down their offering in the store. I don't see shirts anymore. They've still got that damn belt buckle, though.

I know, that one was my favorite. It's almost like a 30 Rock joke "No, Lemon, not the guitars. I'm a fan of _the fans_ of the guitars.". I would have bought one for the meme/shits-and-giggles if it were cheaper.

edit: I take that back, there's one shirt, but it's boring, especially for almost $30 after shipping.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 21, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Looks like they pared down their offering in the store. I don't see shirts anymore. They've still got that damn belt buckle, though.
> 
> I know, that one was my favorite. It's almost like a 30 Rock joke "No, Lemon, not the guitars. I'm a fan of _the fans_ of the guitars.". I would have bought one for the meme/shits-and-giggles if it were cheaper.
> 
> ...


Ah dang it, I missed out on it. That shirt isn’t nearly as bad.


----------



## gclef (Dec 24, 2021)

Loved him on "world dumbest"


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 25, 2022)

Got a promo email today:



I think they missed the quotes around "COOL". Yours, for the low low price of only $28.50 after shipping.







But wait!!

You haven't seen the promo videos for the shirts!



The audio on this one is especially nice. I assume it was played on a laptop, and then recorded on another laptop through its webcam mic.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 26, 2022)

Can this get any worse? Just wait a few days...


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 27, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Got a promo email today:
> View attachment 102433
> 
> 
> ...



OMG IM DYING HERE! LMAO!!!


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 10, 2022)

*sigh*

OK, so I've been following along with this trainwreck brand just for the meme-ity of it all. 

But, I'm done. Stumbled across his IG a few minutes ago. The memes aren't worth even ironically supporting this shitheel.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> *sigh*
> 
> OK, so I've been following along with this trainwreck brand just for the meme-ity of it all.
> 
> But, I'm done. Stumbled across his IG a few minutes ago. The memes aren't worth even ironically supporting this shitheel.



That’s understandable, he’s now a confirmed moron. “Police being desecrated?” you mean like how they were on the Jan 6th attack? What a dummy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> *sigh*
> 
> OK, so I've been following along with this trainwreck brand just for the meme-ity of it all.
> 
> But, I'm done. Stumbled across his IG a few minutes ago. The memes aren't worth even ironically supporting this shitheel.




And to think, we used to wonder what moron chuds these were being marketed to.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 10, 2022)

Who?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2022)

It’s like if you type “Boomer” in Google this t shirt and frank stallone guitars are the first two listings. Or the first “one” listing, apparently.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 12, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> *sigh*
> 
> OK, so I've been following along with this trainwreck brand just for the meme-ity of it all.
> 
> But, I'm done. Stumbled across his IG a few minutes ago. The memes aren't worth even ironically supporting this shitheel.



Yeah, he should just say fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, he should just say fuck Joe Biden.



Yeah, that's probably the most annoying thing about it. They're not being clever, but boy howdy do they think they are. 

I'm all for telling politicians to go fuck themselves. It's very American. 

It reminds me of adults that use words like "heck'n" and "shoot" or censor themselves in writing as if typing f*ck and c*nt is somehow better. 

Be a stupid adult and curse like one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 12, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's probably the most annoying thing about it. They're not being clever, but boy howdy do they think they are.
> 
> I'm all for telling politicians to go fuck themselves. It's very American.
> 
> ...


I think it took off after the racing thing and articles that saying fuck Biden was bad and possibly illegal or some dumb shit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it took off after the racing thing and articles that saying fuck Biden was bad and possibly illegal or some dumb shit.



I know the origin. 

These schmos think it's some sort of secret handshake. 

There's nothing illegal about saying fuck anything, and plenty of articles, even mainstream ones, posted the actual quote. It's just the word "fuck" in the year 2022. No one cares.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 12, 2022)

Imagine spending hard-earned money on merch from ANY politician. It’s a smart play though. Floundering brand tried to claim a stake with a small base of people who do seem to spend money on branded items. Bidness is bidness. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, he should just say fuck Joe Biden.



Literally. I’d say I don’t get it, but that’s the point. Whoever says it might get a reaction, even if the other person is just kind of confused. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's probably the most annoying thing about it. They're not being clever, but boy howdy do they think they are.
> 
> I'm all for telling politicians to go fuck themselves. It's very American.
> 
> ...



The “handshake” thing is it. I see that phrase often get posted followed by “IYKYK” which for anyone learning today means “if you know you know”. 

But like, it’s not about avoiding using the F word. It’s just getting any reaction. 

And it doubles as a way for how people whose personality is based on misguided jingoism make friends. 

Making friends is hard guys.


----------



## Edika (Feb 12, 2022)

I know I'm late to the party but when I first saw the promo videos and the guys involved I thought "Now there's a creative money laundering operation". I know I know, cultural profiling...


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 17, 2022)

I'll just leave this here.

Yes, those are mirrors. Yes, on the top, too.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 17, 2022)

And why do the pillows occupy half the bed. How does one sleep with so many pillows.

... seeing the mirrors though, I probably DON'T want to know why so many pillows.


----------



## djkhaled305 (Mar 17, 2022)

they have a distortion pedal out now 

my favourite part of this is that instead of actually zooming in on the pedal i think they've just zoomed in on their video of the pedal so every time it's shown it's in like 240p lmao


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 17, 2022)

Watched the video on my phone and


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 17, 2022)

djkhaled305 said:


> they have a distortion pedal out now
> 
> my favourite part of this is that instead of actually zooming in on the pedal i think they've just zoomed in on their video of the pedal so every time it's shown it's in like 240p lmao




The artifacts around the people for that faux "portrait mode" makes it look more fake than some Zoom virtual backgrounds I've seen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 19, 2022)

That video is hilariously bad. Lol. It is only a matter of time before someone deciphers what that actually is. Probably a rebranded Joyo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 19, 2022)

LMAO! You guys are seriously burying the lead here. They want TWO FUCKING HUNDRED DOLLARS for that damn thing.


----------



## djkhaled305 (Mar 20, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> LMAO! You guys are seriously burying the lead here. They want TWO FUCKING HUNDRED DOLLARS for that damn thing.


loool what????? i was so distracted by the shitty quality of the video that I didn't catch that. cmon if you're gonna charge that much can't you film a proper demo lmao

EDIT: oh okay I have to go to their website to find that out. As an aside, does anyone there have even the slightest degree of literacy?? I've seen Aliexpress pages that were easier to read than their description of this pedal


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 24, 2022)

They really stepped up the editing for the new promo. The mirrored video + the classic close up of stomping on the pedal but turning it off is just the chef's kiss.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 24, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> They really stepped up the editing for the new promo. The mirrored video + the classic close up of stomping on the pedal but turning it off is just the chef's kiss.



Too bad the comments are turned off, I really wanted to ask if it djents.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 27, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Too bad the comments are turned off, I really wanted to ask if it djents.


It doesn't, but it might stunt double as your more famous brother if you're lucky.


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 28, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> They really stepped up the editing for the new promo. The mirrored video + the classic close up of stomping on the pedal but turning it off is just the chef's kiss.



It's not just mirrored... Judging by the moire and black edge in the top left corner, it's someone recording a screen with their phone. Shaky hands included.


----------



## Edika (Mar 28, 2022)

If they make a Compressor pedal called "Adriaaaaaan!", I might consider it...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 31, 2022)

Guess who is taking a lesson from Jeff Wiesel on how to shoot videos.


----------

